# ANOTHER AWESOME MS PAINT ADVENTURE (awesome title pending)



## Not Meowth (Nov 16, 2009)

Psymon's was taking too long to leave that bloody room, and I wanted to see what it'd be like to jump on other people's bandwagons for a change :3 
Besides, this is much more closely inspired by The Attackening: Revengeance, so while the "type suggestions and I draw them" (but not necessarily just one) aspect remains, it also has RPG-ish elements such as battles, items, party members, and Highly Collectible Porcelain Ducks. It also means that while incessant randomness is welcome (and indeed encouraged), we also need to keep a plot going. 
Anyway, let's see how this goes.







This is you. You are Mike (and totally not a shameless self insert or anything).







Currently, you are in your wobblily-drawn BEDROOM. You are facing the DOOR. Behind you, there in a WARDROBE, and in the foreground there is a BED with THREE FASCINATING OBJECTS on it.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Nov 16, 2009)

Somehow obtain Ursaring claws, and then swim to the Arctic.


----------



## Ven (Nov 16, 2009)

blazheirio889 said:


> Somehow obtain Ursaring claws, and then swim to the Arctic.



Second


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 16, 2009)

Look at your Wii and check what game is in it.


----------



## Rai-CH (Nov 17, 2009)

Retrieve ARMS-Oh wait nevermind.

Collect the FASCINATING OBJECT closest to the DOOR. Looks like a WALLET, which may be useful later.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 23, 2009)

Look in WARDROBE


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 23, 2009)

blazheirio889 said:


> Somehow obtain Ursaring claws, and then swim to the Arctic.









But... you already did that _last _week. Where are you going to get Ursaring claws at such short notice anyway?



RaiCH said:


> Retrieve ARMS-Oh wait nevermind.
> 
> Collect the FASCINATING OBJECT closest to the DOOR. Looks like a WALLET, which may be useful later.









It is indeed a WALLET. You put it in your Inventory for safekeeping.



Kam said:


> Look at your Wii and check what game is in it.









On checking your WII, you discover it to contain no DISC. You really need to get back into playing it.







However, a COOKIE rolls out of the disc slot. Wondering how it got there, you stow it in your Inventory:






(From now on characters' status charts are available on request.)



Flareth said:


> Look in WARDROBE















You find the Sword of Infinity! The ultimate weapon in this MSPA, the Sword of Infinity boosts all stats by 100,000 and looks cool as hell compared to the other crappy weapons you use. In fact it's totally badass all round apart from its corny name, slapped together at the last minute by a lazy author/command-interpreter dude.
Sadly, you can't equip it til Level 9001. Put it back for now.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 23, 2009)

Examine your wallet for any MONEY.

Then, walk out the door.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Nov 23, 2009)

Find a BOOK so you can level up your pitiful smarthood. Make sure the BOOK is about, uh I dunno, Ursaring-claws swimming or something.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 24, 2009)

Kam said:


> Examine your wallet for any MONEY.
> 
> Then, walk out the door.


Seconded.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 28, 2009)

blazheirio889 said:


> Find a BOOK so you can level up your pitiful smarthood. Make sure the BOOK is about, uh I dunno, Ursaring-claws swimming or something.


Stat increases aren't as simple as that, silly. Plus if you had such a book you'd be in the Arctic by now.



Kam said:


> Examine your wallet for any MONEY.
> 
> Then, walk out the door.









Your WALLET contains £7 and a MOTH.
You add MOTH to your inventory. You then leave the room, abandoning Fascinating Objects 2 and 3 on the bed.







You are now in the HALLWAY. To the west is the LIVING ROOM. North is the KITCHEN, and to the east is the FRONT DOOR. There's also the BATHROOM but you can't go in there because it's boring.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Nov 28, 2009)

Damnit. Why does fiction have to make sense ;-;

Go into the KITCHEN and eat a PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY SANDWICH while dancing to the matching song.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 28, 2009)

Go through the FRONT DOOR.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 28, 2009)

GO INTO THE BATHROOM.

NOOOW.

Then collect that note on the floor near the front door.


----------



## Kurai (Nov 28, 2009)

blazheirio889 said:


> Damnit. Why does fiction have to make sense ;-;
> 
> Go into the KITCHEN and eat a PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY SANDWICH while dancing to the matching song.


Seconded.


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 29, 2009)

Go to KITCHEN and get a KNIFE. EQUIP the KNIFE to your PRIMARY WEAPON slot. I mean, in your RIGHT HAND slot.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Dec 1, 2009)

blazheirio889 said:


> Damnit. Why does fiction have to make sense ;-;
> 
> Go into the KITCHEN and eat a PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY SANDWICH while dancing to the matching song.


thirds


----------



## Ven (Dec 1, 2009)

I demand you go back to your room and them look at the fantastic objects 2 and 3. Then put them into your inventory, if possible.


----------

